# Rainwater's pH KG and GH. Opinion please



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My rainwater's pH is 6.4 and I believe both GH and KH is 1st or 2nd degree or 17.9ppm-35.8ppm. Hard to tell with only 1 drop in a 5ml tube because the color is so faint. 

I am trying to lower the hardness of my water to achieve soft water. Is rainwater safe to use? I am not sure because of the low KH, it I think it might make the pH fluctuate rapidly and etc, IF IT DOES THAT, dont know if it will. im not sure.. Not sure if I am making sense. Need someone with a full understanding of this to help me*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

your Ph is 6.4 thats soft and slightly acidic. Ph directly related to soft/hardness.

Gh and Kh are 1-2? thats really low, 4-6GH and same with Kh are optimal.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sorry I typed wrong, I meant the RAINWATER's pH 6.4, GH and KH is 1-2 degree not my aquarium water . My aquarium water has a totally different reading. It's the rainwater that I got from outside that has the 6.4ph and 1-2dKH/GH. *


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

My dad did that alot actually.... he had barrels outside when it rained for that purpose... i can't see it being a issue cause his fish usually lasted a long time and he did that to his 70GL alot


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Northern Hawk said:


> My dad did that alot actually.... he had barrels outside when it rained for that purpose... i can't see it being a issue cause his fish usually lasted a long time and he did that to his 70GL alot


*Yea I think its ok for fish because fish are more hardy. I'm try to lower my hardness for my red crystal shrimps and they are really sensitive so I wanted to make sure.*


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

actually i just asked my dad what started that barrels of rainwater thing.... he used that water initially for breeding angelfish.... apparently he wanted something easier to work with cause breeding them properly was a huge issue... their a little touchy... shrimp are from what i've been told a little more touchier to maintain then the breeding process of angelfish but they both can potentially flourish from something like rain water just monitor it... just like my dad was able to do


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Northern Hawk said:


> actually i just asked my dad what started that barrels of rainwater thing.... he used that water initially for breeding angelfish.... apparently he wanted something easier to work with cause breeding them properly was a huge issue... their a little touchy... shrimp are from what i've been told a little more touchier to maintain then the breeding process of angelfish but they both can potentially flourish from something like rain water just monitor it... just like my dad was able to do


*
Yep angelfish need acidic water to breed. Ive heard from others that use rainwater to breed angelfish too. Im hoping my crystal shrimps dont die off.

I removed 50% of my tank water and replaced it with reverse osmosis water. Osmosis came out to be 6.0 or 6.2 pH, GH and KH 0.

My tank is now 6.4pH, KH degree 3, GH unsure because test is hard to read.*


----------



## Northern Hawk (Sep 1, 2010)

well all i can say is Good luck to you and your shrimp.....


----------

